# Wayne Rooney



## Liamos (20 Oct 2010)

Did anyone hear Paddy Crerand on Newstalk this morning with Ivan Yates. He was discussing the whole Wayne Rooney situation and got so fed up with Yate's line of questioning that he hung up! As Yates said United fans have no problem talking when they are winning, but they don't seem to take bad news like this very well.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Oct 2010)

I heard a bit of this and thought Crerand's reference to Rooney's sister in law was crass.


----------



## MrMan (20 Oct 2010)

Liamos said:


> Did anyone hear Paddy Crerand on Newstalk this morning with Ivan Yates. He was discussing the whole Wayne Rooney situation and got so fed up with Yate's line of questioning that he hung up! As Yates said United fans have no problem talking when they are winning, but they don't seem to take bad news like this very well.



Paddy Crerand might have more of an emotional attachment than most to the club and could hardly be described as just a fan.

I'm a fan on the other hand and have always had Rooney as one of my favourite players of the last few years, but if he decides that he is the only show in town then good luck to him and i hope he leaves sooner rather than later. If he cops himself on then I want to keep him.


----------



## Shawady (20 Oct 2010)

Liamos said:


> Did anyone hear Paddy Crerand on Newstalk this morning with Ivan Yates.


 
He must be doing the rounds. I heard him on the Pat Kenny show and he came across pathetic.
Man Utd had no problem taking him off Everton's hands after they had developed him through their youth system but are annoyed because , god forbid, he wants to leave Utd.
He will probably stay anyway after getting more money.


----------



## Boyd (20 Oct 2010)

MrMan said:


> I'm a fan on the other hand and have always had Rooney as one of my favourite players of the last few years, but if he decides that he is the only show in town then good luck to him and i hope he leaves sooner rather than later. If he cops himself on then I want to keep him.



When did he say that - players leave clubs all the time, why is Rooney any different?


----------



## ivuernis (20 Oct 2010)

Yates loves stirring it up, Crerand is a windbag and Rooney will be washed up before he is 30.


----------



## Deiseblue (20 Oct 2010)

Wayne Rooney - " always a Blue " , light blue perhaps or Chelsea blue ?


----------



## Feardorcha (20 Oct 2010)

Wayne Rooney is gonna be the new Gazza


----------



## Delboy (20 Oct 2010)

he'll go to a big club and struggle and within 2 years, he'll be like little mickey owen, all washed up and stuck in newcastle believing himself to be bigger than that....eventually going back to a big club on a pay by play basis, doing sweet fa.
he's lost it


----------



## Staples (20 Oct 2010)

Crerand has never had any sense of perspective in relation to anything Man-u.  It doesn't surprise me that he hung up if even mildly provoked.

Big name player wants to leave existing club for more money at another club.  Happens all the time.  The issue now is that Man-U are the losers in the love-triangle.  Given the number of times they've been the agressor, it's hard to feel any sympathy.  At least they know now how Everton felt.


----------



## VOR (20 Oct 2010)

If Rooney wants to go then he should be sold for the best price possible. No one is bigger than the club.
Thanks for the memories Wayne. Leave your jersey at the door.


----------



## MrMan (20 Oct 2010)

username123 said:


> When did he say that - players leave clubs all the time, why is Rooney any different?



Certain players are taken to the hearts of their fans. He was building himself towards being a possible legend with United, but if he decided that he wants to move because United aren't good enough for him then so be it and we move on without him. I would be much happier if he decided that leaving was a mistake and stayed.


----------



## MrMan (20 Oct 2010)

Delboy said:


> he'll go to a big club and struggle and within 2 years, he'll be like little mickey owen, all washed up and stuck in newcastle believing himself to be bigger than that....eventually going back to a big club on a pay by play basis, doing sweet fa.
> he's lost it



In fairness to Owen he has always been unlucky with injury and most would consider him a model pro since he entered the limelight for Liverpool and England.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Oct 2010)

MrMan said:


> In fairness to Owen ..


 
The parallels may be valid. Both emerged at a young age and excelled when their contemporaries were still in the reserves. Owen peaked as a player in his early 20s. Time will tell if this is true for Rooney too.

Maybe Rooney is positioning himself for a potential halving of his income, i.e. alimony ?


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Oct 2010)

With all the money flying around at clubs, and the existence of the PFA, wouldnt you think there should be v good structures to keep players on the straight & narrow, educate them as to what it means to be a model pro, media training, money training, dangers of drink/gambling/"roasting" and the like/drugs/...eerrr... grannies in brothels, even set them up for a career post soccer.

Ok its mollycoddling them, but there must be countless stories of 16 year olds who never made and ended up broken at age 20. As regards Rooney et al, I know its hard to be heard by someone who earns as much in a week as a lot of us over few years, but I hope they are trying, it would save a lot of the hassle all round if it worked.

All these wild Christmas parties that get out of hand, its happened enough times for someone at the club to be assigned the role of "dont let em do anything stupid".


----------



## Sunny (20 Oct 2010)

As a UTD fan, all I can say is good luck to Rooney. Utd would do the same with another clubs player and would also be quick to get rid of Rooney if it suited them. Having said that, the money now involved in football is disgusting. For a club to offer a player over a million a month is obscene. The game will be destroyed.


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Oct 2010)

Check out Shreks Answering Machine on Gift Grub

[broken link removed]

He always scores against us but never forgive him for his blantent dive in the peno box a couple of years ago


----------



## ney001 (22 Oct 2010)

Apparently he just signed a new 5 year contract with United.


----------



## pixiebean22 (22 Oct 2010)

Bet the "real" united fans are embarrassed about the death threats and balaclavas and banners outside his house now.  Bloody embarrassment to the sport and to United.


----------



## VOR (22 Oct 2010)

ney001 said:


> Apparently he just signed a new 5 year contract with United.



Confirmed. He stays. Now he should pick up that jersey and start banging in the goals.


----------



## VOR (22 Oct 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Bet the "real" united fans are embarrassed about the death threats and balaclavas and banners outside his house now.  Bloody embarrassment to the sport and to United.



It was disgraceful. That hooligan element known as "The Men in Black" are a disgrace to real fans. When they turned up at Rio's house a few years ago he actually came out and spoke to them!! Bloody brave of him.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

Its hilarious how they seem to think United is so special and unique that market forces shouldnt apply. They took him from Everton, the club of his youth, but were all indignant when someone else offered cash to take him away.

Glad he's staying for his own sake, if he'd gone it could have been the start of a general slide. Hard to know how they get past what was said in the last few days, ambition found by Untd again???


----------



## ivuernis (22 Oct 2010)

ney001 said:


> Apparently he just signed a new 5 year contract with United.



He'll be sold next summer. The contract extension just guarantees United a bigger transfer fee.


----------



## Sunny (22 Oct 2010)

Always said Rooney was a true genius and worth every penny of his £220,000 a week contract! Really is obscene money.


----------



## Locke (22 Oct 2010)

Back to OP, Yates is insufferable. Terrible broadcaster. Crennand not much better.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Oct 2010)

ivuernis said:


> He'll be sold next summer. The contract extension just guarantees United a bigger transfer fee.


 
+1
Makes sense.
Rooney still gets to move at end of season. Whatever his next club pay for him is not his problem. Buying club get him with CL eligibility.

At £180K per week for the rest of the season, how much is each goal or assist going to cost ManU ?


----------



## ivuernis (22 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> +1
> Makes sense.
> Rooney still gets to move at end of season. Whatever his next club pay for him is not his problem. Buying club get him with CL eligibility.



If he was sold in January the only likely bidders would have been City. If they wait until next summer Real, Chelsea, etc. might join in the chase. 

Ronaldo signed a 5-year contract extension with United in 2007 and 2 years later he was off to Madrid.


----------



## csirl (22 Oct 2010)

Dont understand the way fans of various clubs get emotional about players leaving. 

Players are employees like anyone else. They are generally not emotionally attached to clubs the way fans are. Like any other employee, if they are unhappy, fancy a change or if they feel they can command a higher salary elsewhere, they will leave. 

On the Rooney thing, I think his manager is advising him well - at this stage in his career, it is advisable to get the big pay day associated with a move to another club. In 2-3 years time, he may not be able to get as much money. All Rooney is doing is maximising his earnings.


----------



## VOR (22 Oct 2010)

csirl said:


> On the Rooney thing, I think his manager is advising him well - at this stage in his career, it is advisable to get the big pay day associated with a move to another club. In 2-3 years time, he may not be able to get as much money. All Rooney is doing is maximising his earnings.



His agent wanted his 15% and didn't give a damn about Rooney. See Collymore and Andy Cole who have had a very poor experience with the same agent.


----------



## Shawady (22 Oct 2010)

A master stroke by Rooney to get his pay increase.
Repsonse from some of the fans and ex-man utd pundits was pathetic.
Shows how much they need him.


----------



## VOR (22 Oct 2010)

I would argue that Vidic handled it all a lot better and Rooney has come out of this very badly.


----------



## Shawady (22 Oct 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> They took him from Everton, the club of his youth, but were all indignant when someone else offered cash to take him away.


 
And if my memory is correct, United only got involved after Newcastle made the first move and out-bid them.


----------



## Shawady (22 Oct 2010)

VOR said:


> I would argue that Vidic handled it all a lot better and Rooney has come out of this very badly.


 
Rooney certainly lacks credibility, but from what I can make out United were not willing to pay him what he thought he deserved and he put it up to them. They backed down, which seems to go against the "No person is bigger than the club" arguement.

I agree with previous posts - It is a crazy amount of money that in the end the fans pay for.


----------



## Staples (22 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> +1
> Makes sense.
> Rooney still gets to move at end of season. Whatever his next club pay for him is not his problem.


 
That's not quite true.  If he was coming out of contract, a new club could buy him relatively cheaply (as little as €5m if he'd stuck it out till the end of the season).  The salary he could demand would be significantly higher as a consequence.  

As it is now, any new club would have to pay a huge transfer fee - an amount that effectively could have been his.


----------



## Teatime (24 Oct 2010)

I wonder what wages Rooney would be getting if he did not have such a poor world cup or he was not injury prone.


----------



## MrMan (25 Oct 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Its hilarious how they seem to think United is so special and unique that market forces shouldnt apply. They took him from Everton, the club of his youth, but were all indignant when someone else offered cash to take him away.
> 
> Glad he's staying for his own sake, if he'd gone it could have been the start of a general slide. Hard to know how they get past what was said in the last few days, ambition found by Untd again???


 
Wouldn't it be sad if fans didn't believe their club was special?


----------



## MrMan (25 Oct 2010)

csirl said:


> Dont understand the way fans of various clubs get emotional about players leaving.
> 
> Players are employees like anyone else. They are generally not emotionally attached to clubs the way fans are. Like any other employee, if they are unhappy, fancy a change or if they feel they can command a higher salary elsewhere, they will leave.
> 
> On the Rooney thing, I think his manager is advising him well - at this stage in his career, it is advisable to get the big pay day associated with a move to another club. In 2-3 years time, he may not be able to get as much money. All Rooney is doing is maximising his earnings.


 
Fans get upset because they are emotionaly attached to their clubs and sport has a habit of losing all sense of logic. Players are not seen as just employees, they are built up as heroes and revered by the public, so not exactly like any other employee.

Rooney was well paid before he listened to any advice and surely the ability to live a luxurious lifestyle coupled with respect and admiration is better than getting a few extra zeros onto the end of your balance sheet.


----------



## Shawady (26 Oct 2010)

It was just mentioned on the John Murray show, that the Rooneys are living it up in the Burj al Arab in Dubai. Wayne scoffing €30 plates of chicken nuggets and his missus downing pints of lager. Obvioulsy celebrating the many more millions he has extracted from his beloved club.


----------



## MrMan (26 Oct 2010)

Shawady said:


> It was just mentioned on the John Murray show, that the Rooneys are living it up in the Burj al Arab in Dubai. Wayne scoffing €30 plates of chicken nuggets and his missus downing pints of lager. Obvioulsy celebrating the many more millions he has extracted from his beloved club.



Or he could be on holiday with his wife celebrating his birthday.


----------



## VOR (26 Oct 2010)

Shawady said:


> Wayne scoffing €30 plates of chicken nuggets and his missus downing pints of lager. Obvioulsy celebrating the many more millions he has extracted from his beloved club.



That sounds like my 25th birthday except it was €3 plates of chicken nuggets


----------



## demoivre (26 Oct 2010)

Shawady said:


> It was just mentioned on the John Murray show, that the Rooneys are living it up in the Burj al Arab in Dubai.



They are!  Fully expect Rooney to press the self destruct button at some stage though. As someone said earlier he's the new Gazza !


----------

